# I felt sorry for a service dog  I met recently.



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

This is a topic that no matter how hard I try and explain it , it might come out wrong !Bear with me ~~~ I would love your insight !!

I'm envious at how well behaved service dogs are ( compared to my dog !) One lady brought in her service dog to  the senior center while she was attending  our glass fusing class. He was tied up in the corner  and she gave us permission to pet him .Well of course , I'm over there every few minutes talking to him and scratching him and getting kisses ...LOL.... but I couldn't help but feel sorry for the dog because he had to sit there for 3 hours , just doing nothing. The thought of "isn't this being cruel to a dog " crossed my mind <--I told you it would sound awful ,but  hopefully you know what I mean . He was only 18 months old,too. I've been googling this topic since I got home yesterday and everything I've read said that the dogs get "off duty" time and play and relax like regular dogs do. I was just wondering if anyone had first hand knowledge of the life of a service animal. I just can't get that image of a dog doing nothing for 3 hours out of my head !


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2018)

If a person needs a "service dog"  but can't  be  REALLY  kind to it,  they don't deserve  one !!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 7, 2018)

My _cat_ does nothing for _23_ hours a day - I don't feel a _bit_ sorry for him. 

Seriously, tying _any_ dog up for 3 hours indoors (OR out), even a service animal, seems wrong. Especially such a young one. 

I understand the need for the dog to be present to do his job, but still ... I would think that the lady could have at least given him a 10-minute break outside.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 7, 2018)

Most service dogs have a sign asking people not to pet them as they are working. I could be wrong but my understanding is this is because they are only supposed to "bond" for lack of a better work with the person they aid. Did the lady go with you while you were patting the dog TMS?

If this is new to her could it be that she needs further training along with the dog?

I would think that most dogs would just have a good nap while waiting for their mistress but a nap is not being tied up for 3 hours. Maybe talk to her.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes --- she invited everyone to feel free to pet her dog. I was surprised ,too. I thought  that was something you should never do.  I talked with her and she told me he has his playtime ,so I guess I have to believe her. He was a labradoodle - so big and cute ! The ladies in the class were laughing at me ,because I was constantly in the corner talking to the dog ..LOL


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> Most service dogs have a sign asking people not to pet them as they are working. I could be wrong but my understanding is this is because they are only supposed to "bond" for lack of a better work with the person they aid. Did the lady go with you while you were patting the dog TMS?
> 
> If this is new to her could it be that she needs further training along with the dog?
> 
> I would think that most dogs would just have a good nap while waiting for their mistress but a nap is not being tied up for 3 hours. Maybe talk to her.



My feelings exactly Mizzkitt. Nicely stated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

I would feel sorry for the dog too, I often wonder how it is for these dogs to be limited in freedom and playtime, maybe next to a wheelchair all day, etc.  What kind of a disability did that lady have that she needed a service dog?  I'm surprised too that she let everyone pet him, that's odd in itself.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 7, 2018)

The "do not touch" rules mostly pertain to seeing eye dogs and police K-9's.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 8, 2018)

She mentioned that she had something wrong with her hip . Maybe there's more wrong with her  , I don't know.


----------

